# I & D of knee abscess



## ggparker14

Can anyone tell me the correct CPT for I & D of knee abscess? I am confused on whether it should be 10060, 10061 or 20600-20610. How do I determine which set of codes to use?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ERcoder12

Typically an I&D of a skin abscess is coded w 10060 or 10061 if complicated. If they are aspirating fluid from the joint or bursa it would go to the 20610 code. What does the procedure note indicate or describe?


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
Read the procedure note fully, if it is in skin level code from 10060 or 10061 ,but joint involved  select diff code.look at the procedure timing .These are all some clues to select the skin level or joint level.
Hope this helps..

Nalini


----------



## Mojo

Once you have determined the procedure to be an incision and drainage of the skin of the knee and not an aspiration of the knee joint with a needle, you'll need to decide between 10060 and 10061.

To report complicated or multiple I&D of abscess, 10061, look for documentation such as:
multiple incisions to drain the wound
probing, breaking up of loculations
an unusual length of time to perform the I&D
I&D is unusually deep
wound requires a drain placement or packing


----------

